# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Edna Birch

## Perdita

Emmerdale's Edna Birch plays a big role in Aaron Livesy's return storyline next week as she gives him a place to hide from the police.

When Edna first spots that Aaron (Danny Miller) is back in the village, she is quick to report him to the authorities - leading to a heavy police presence in Emmerdale.

Shirley Stelfox plays Edna Birch
Â© ITV
Shirley Stelfox as Edna Birch

However, Edna is later given pause for thought when she gets confirmation that Aaron didn't really start the fire at Cain Dingle's garage two years ago. Can she make amends for the trouble she has caused?

Here, Shirley Stelfox - who plays Edna - reveals more about what's to come for her character.

How does Edna feel about reporting Aaron to the police?
"Edna does have enormous guilt about having turned Aaron into the police once she knows more about the situation."

Early next week, Edna asks Paddy who really started the fire. Is that because she suspects it wasn't Aaron?
"Edna needed confirmation, but I think she knew deep down beforehand that it was never Aaron. Once she hears more about it, she also knows Adam would not have been trying to kill Cain in the fire, just to hurt his business - Adam as always was lashing out."

What does she think about Adam for all the mess he's caused? 
"Edna can see Adam is someone who generally does make a mess of things. Adam seems to always blame others for what is going wrong in his life. I think Edna feels Adam is quite young and doesn't always face up to things. She sees he tends to shout off about something or say it's others that have created the mess that he's found himself in. 

"Of course, she wouldn't want to knock Adam's character too much in front of Aaron, but Edna certainly knows why Adam does what he does." 

Edna shows an interest in Aaron
Â© ITV
Edna shows an interest in Aaron

Why does Edna decide to help Aaron by hiding him? 
"She's guilty over what she did. I think the guilt means she feels obliged to help. Edna's such a moral character, so it is a big thing for her to hide someone from the police. It's not her usual behaviour, but I think she does feel a huge sense of guilt that she got involved before." 

What happens when the police come looking for Aaron at Edna's house? Will Edna give him up? 
"You will have to wait and see what Edna does! Edna has a strong moral code but she is also fair." 

Is Edna there when Adam makes his arson confession in The Woolpack? If so, what does she make of it? 
"Yes Edna is in the pub when Adam makes his announcement and her main thought is 'about time'."

Can you see a friendship developing between Edna and Aaron? 
"Despite this gesture, I don't see a big friendship developing between Aaron and Edna. You will have to see the episodes to see what actually happens between them but they do share a poignant moment, which will give Aaron food for thought. 

"Aaron doesn't need Edna as a friend as he has Paddy and others, but he would know she would give him advice should he ever ask her for it." 

Chas calms things between Aaron and Cain
Â© ITV
Aaron is in trouble with the police

Have you enjoyed working with Danny Miller? 
"Absolutely. It has been lovely working with Danny and I have very much enjoyed recording our scenes together." 

Who is your favourite person to spend time with in between takes? 
"It's funny but it's hard to single people out. I tend to enjoy the time between my scenes with whomever I share them with. If I do have a gap I tend to head outside and it really depends who else is outside too." 

What else is coming up for Edna? 
"Edna has a storyline that will start looking into her past. It all happened a long time ago, but it was life-changing for her and that will come back to revisit her. Sandy will also get involved. This backstory will help to explain a lot about her."

----------

KiwiElle (05-10-2014), maidmarian (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (19-08-2014)

----------


## britgirl

Edna has been living with the guilt that she caused a man to take his own life. Fans will know that the Emmerdale pensioner discovered her husband Harold was having a gay relationship with a man called Lawrence, so shopped him to the police. At the time being gay was a crime and Lawrence was sent to prison where Edna was led to believe he killed himself. But next week the past comes back to haunt her when Sandy Thomas discovers Lawrence is alive. Sandy convinces Paddy and Aaron to join him and confront Lawrence. When Sandy gets him to confess he's the Lawrence they're looking for, he refuses to see Edna and sends them away. Later Sandy tells Edna Lawrence is alive, but is this music to her ears or will the ghosts of her past come back to haunt her? With Sandy's revelation playing heavy on her mind, she fails to see Lawrence approaching and is shocked when he introduces himself. Lawrence wants to explain everything and bury the hatchet, but can she forgive and forget so easily?

----------

KiwiElle (05-10-2014), maidmarian (25-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Shirley Stelfox has died following a short battle with cancer.

The 74-year-old actress, known to millions for her role as no-nonsense Edna Birch on the ITV soap, passed away at home on Monday (December 7) with her daughter Helena by her side.

John Whiston, ITV's creative director for soaps, has led the tributes to the popular star. 

"The family here at Emmerdale are deeply saddened by Shirley's passing. It is hard to imagine Emmerdale without her," Whiston commented.

"We offer our condolences to Shirley's family and share our feeling of loss with the millions of viewers who will miss Edna enormously."


RIP Shirley   :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), sarah c (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Shirley

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

oh gosh I am shocked!!!


RIP Shirley

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Came as a total surprise to me too ... must admit I have shed a few tears, will miss her character

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Came as a total surprise to me too ... must admit I have shed a few tears, will miss her character


She was great as Rose too in Keeping Up Appearances

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015), sarah c (08-12-2015)

----------


## Dalesfan

Such a shock. RIP Shirley

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015)

----------


## uberfan

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...le-cancer.html

----------

maidmarian (08-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...le-cancer.html


A sad loss.A very talented & versatile actress.

----------


## maidmarian

> RIP Shirley


A very talented actress who played many
varied roles over the years.
A great Rose in "Keeping up Appearances"
and will.be much missed as Edna in Emmerdale!

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015), sarah c (08-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/w...erdale-6975149

ShirleyÂ´s last scenes on Emmerdale iin October ...  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

didn't even realise she was sick, very shocked and saddened, rip shirley

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2015), maidmarian (08-12-2015), Perdita (08-12-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/w...erdale-6975149
> 
> ShirleyÂ´s last scenes on Emmerdale iin October ...


wow I didn't realise she hadn't been on screen since that scene??!

----------

tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> wow I didn't realise she hadn't been on screen since that scene??!


Me either 

I remember Sandy was talking to her with speakers he bought for them  :Sad:

----------


## Telly Watcher

There was a nice obituary article posted earlier today for Shirley Stelfox in The Guardian newspaper.

"Shirley Stelfox obituary", theguardian
9 December 2015
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-ra...hirley-stelfox

DS spoilers for 25th December say that "Sandy talks to an old friend who joins the Woolpack festivities via new technology as if they had never left." I suppose that the "old friend" could be Betty but I'm really hoping that Edna was filmed a while ago using Skype to talk to Sandy from a storylined retirement location away from Emmerdale. At the end of the episode, I'm hoping we'll be shown a tribute to Shirley Stelfox along the lines of "In memory of Shirley Stelfox, who played Edna Birch on Emmerdale from 2000-2015."

*Edna Birch, character summary*

Born: 21st April 1937 (78yo)
Residence: Woodbine Cottage
Father: Ernest Burrows
Mother: Mrs. Burrows
Sister: Lily Butterfield
Husband: Harold Birch (deceased)
Nephew: Peter Birch
First cousin: Mildred Finch
Other relatives: Eve Jenson, Harriet Finch
First appearance: 25 May 2000
Last appearance: 26 October 2015
Occupations: Office assistant (2004–12), Factory packer (2013)
Acted by: Shirley Stelfox (2000-15, 74yo, DOB 11/04/41, Died 07/12/15 )

Storylines

2000
- Edna arrives in the village launching a campaign against Ashley and Bernice's relationship.
- She is disgusted to find a stripped Ashley tied to a lamppost on his stag night.

2001
- Granddaughter Eve arrives at her house and asks to stay for a few days, and eventually lives with her for a short time.

2002
- Granddaughter Eve is sent back to France after she kicks Batley.
- Edna is heartbroken when her dog Batley is put down following illness.
- Len Reynolds falls in love with Edna, however she does not reciprocate.

2006
- Eve's wedding.

2007
- Left devastated when Len dies.

2008
- Edna is pleased when sister Lillie's surgery to get rid of her brain tumour goes well.

2009
- Is terrified when a brick comes through her window – part of Sally Spode’s scheming to win Ashley.

2010-2011
- Edna asks Sally to leave and is shocked by her anger.
- Is distraught when Tootsie goes missing.
- Eve returns to the village, separated from her husband and up to her eyes in his debts. Edna agrees to take her in.

2012
- On 24th December 2012, Edna Birch's house gets robbed by Cameron Murray. Cameron then frames Alex Moss whom Cameron has already killed and buried the body in the woods.

2013
- Edna hates the new girl at the vets being around her pet dog.

2014
- Edna becomes left alone whilst in need of help for Tootsie's cancer, she skips paying her bills for her treatment.
- Her home gets burgled and trashed by Belle Dingle, who at the time was suffering apparitions from her late friend, Gemma Andrews, 

Sources:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edna_Birch
http://emmerdale.wikia.com/wiki/Edna_Birch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirley_Stelfox

----------

tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you Emmerdale for dedicating todayÂ´s episode to Shirley Stelfox,  Edna was a character I liked very much and shall miss... RIP xx

----------

lizann (25-12-2015), maidmarian (25-12-2015), tammyy2j (26-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I wonder when they will address her passing in the show ... She would have much to say about PaddyÂ´s affair, I am sure and I think she would also have been a good support to Ashley ... I miss her   :Sad:

----------

lizann (04-03-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

Obituary: Shirley Stelfox, who was best known as the prudish spinster, busybody Edna Birch, in Emmerdale.

Shirley Stelfox made the prudish and judgemental spinster Edna Birch one of the best loved characters on the programme in years.

A strong and versatile character actress, Shirley Stelfox enlivened every type of drama, and was a gift for casting directors. Whether playing the glamorous, the brassy, the wretched or the gossipy, she was ever the reliable old pro. After decades of service in supporting parts, driven by her dislike of committing to anything for a long stretch, she settled down at last with her final role, in the ITV soap, Emmerdale.

She had done plenty of short stints in soaps previously, memorably as Melanie Owen's mother in EastEnders and as gold-digging Madge in Brookside, (referred to by Bill Dean's wonderfully disapproving Harry Cross as "that bit of stuff"). She also had a tiny role in the very first episode of Coronation Street, a series she returned to several times over the years. But her Emmerdale role made the biggest impression; when her beloved dog had to be put down, her performance led to the storyline-winning Best Exit at that year's Soap Awards.

She was born in Dukinfield, Cheshire, in 1941, the youngest of three children. Her mother was a milliner, her father a haulage contractor. Despite being diagnosed with bilateral amblyopia, a condition that makes reading small print difficult, she set her sights on acting at an early age. She attended Lakes Road secondary school while playing in amateur groups and in pantomimes at the Old Chapel in Dukinfield. She made her film debut in David Lean's Hobson's Choice (1954) at 13, then attended Rada.

Her vivid features and gift for a well-drawn characterisation kept her busy in television from the off, but her stage credentials were equally impressive and diverse. She was a spidery Regan in King Lear at the Ludlow Festival in 1972 and at the Connaught Theatre, Worthing, played Lady Macbeth in 1973, Titania in A Midsummer Night's Dream in 1978 and Yelena in Uncle Vanya in 1974.

She was as at home in children's theatre, such as playing Phoebe in Toad of Toad Hall (Duke of York's, London, 1971) as she was in farces such as Not Now, Darling (Strand Theatre, 1968) and as Mrs Snapper in NoÃ«l Coward's Cavalcade (Chichester Festival Theatre, 1985). In later years her stage appearances were sparse, but concluded handsomely with Mrs Arbuthnot in A Woman of No Importance (Leicester Haymarket, 1997). Although her film roles were less plentiful, they were just as diverse, ranging from Michael Radford's 1984 and Terry Jones' comedy about brothel madam Cynthia Payne, Personal Services (1986), to Carry On At Your Convenience (1971).

But her television credits were vast; after playing endless barmaids and girlfriends in her early career, she was delighted to be cast in Debbie Horsfield's Making Out (1989-91), a corrective to the paucity of good female roles around at the time. An ensemble piece about a group of female factory workers, the series mixed comedy and drama excellently, telling human stories against a backdrop of unemployment and economic strife. Stelfox also formed a production company with her co-star, Margi Clarke, and actor Rio Fanning.

A clash in filming dates meant that she was unable to continue at the same time with another television role she had made an impact with, that of Hyacinth Bucket's under-dressed and oversexed sister-in-law in Keeping Up Appearances (1990), but middle-age still saw her getting the best TV roles of her career, as in Wiliam Ivory's Common as Muck (1994-97), as the sozzled, grieving mother of a murder victim in Inspector Morse (1987), in John Godber and Jane Thornton's brief, cosy sitcom Bloomin' Marvellous (1997), and as the mother in Victoria Wood's Pat and Margaret (1994).

While appearing in an episode of the thriller series Strangers in 1978 she met Don Henderson, who became her second husband. Henderson's abrupt death in 1997 shocked the whole industry; he was a cherished actor and the pair had been blissfully happy living in Stratford-upon-Avon. Both were imaginative, unpredictable actors, welcoming performers who will be greatly missed.

Shirley Stelfox, actress: born Dukinfield, Cheshire 11 April 1941; married firstly Keith Edmundson (marriage dissolved; one daughter), 1979 Don Henderson (died 1997); died Nottinghamshire 7 December 2015.

By Simon Farquhar, 4 March 2016, independent.co.uk
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/ob...-a6910886.html

----------

Helena8 (11-03-2016)

----------


## Helena8

i miss Edna so much, she was one f my favorite characters, so like my grandmother.

----------

Perdita (11-03-2016)

----------


## Telly Watcher

A memorial service for Emmerdale favourite Shirley Stelfox takes place at Leeds Minster this afternoon [17 March 2016].

The 74-year-old actress, who lived near Newark, played Edna Birch in the soap for fifteen years. Many of the cast and crew are expected to attend. She died in December after a short battle with cancer.

ITV News
http://www.itv.com/news/calendar/upd...to-take-place/

----------

Helena8 (18-03-2016)

----------


## emerald

That's a lovely idea.  Like many viewers, I will miss Edna.  I wonder how she will be written out?

----------


## sarah c

Imiss her already, although I do appreciate Pearl and Harriet talking about her and keeping her 'alive' for now

----------


## Telly Watcher

Emmerdale will pay an emotional tribute to its much-missed cast member Shirley Stelfox next week, as the villagers learn that her character Edna Birch has passed away.

Stelfox died in December last year at the age of 74 following a short battle with cancer. Her final scenes in the role of Edna had already aired when the announcement was made.

Next week's episodes see Ashley Thomas (John Middleton) receive a heartbreaking phone call from the hospital to inform him that Edna has passed away.

Ashley then faces the sad task of sharing the news with the rest of the villagers, but his father Sandy is furious when he learns that Ashley knew Edna was unwell and didn't tell him.


Â©  ITV
Ashley and Laurel break some devastating news


Â©  ITV
Ashley and Laurel break the news that Edna has died

An upset Ashley tries to explain that Edna wanted her illness to stay private, but Sandy remains angry as he feels that he missed out on his chance to say goodbye to Edna one last time.

Freddie Jones, who plays Sandy, revealed: "There's quite a serious argument where Sandy says that Ashley should have told him. Ashley explains his reasons, but Sandy is furious. It's a heavy scene.

"Edna's friendship was very important to Sandy. We had some very good scenes together. When we got the walkie talkies, that was a brilliant invention on the part of the scriptwriters. That was real imagination and a brilliant concept."


Â©  ITV
Sandy is furious with Ashley


Â©  ITV
Sandy blames him for not allowing him to say goodbye to Edna


Â©  ITV
Sandy is furious with Ashley

He continued: "In a scene coming up, you find Sandy with the walkie talkie again. He's talking to Edna but he isn't, because he knows she's dead and there's no chance of communicating with her. Nevertheless, he talks to Edna on it and says, 'You cheated me, you went before me!' and all this kind of thing.

"It's a delicious scene and a very wonderful moment, while always avoiding being mawkish or overly sentimental. I invented the idea that at the end of the scene, I finish and throw the walkie talkie over my head and say 'And out!' I'm very proud of that."

Edna's passing will also lead to some big questions for those that she left behind. Ashley learns that Edna wanted him to lead her funeral service, but he struggles with the request as he's lost his religious faith following his recent health crisis.

Fans will also be left to wonder who'll look after Edna's beloved dog Tootsie now that she's gone.


Â©  ITV
Shirley Stelfox as Edna Birch in Emmerdale

John Whiston, ITV's creative director for soaps, led the tributes to Stelfox after she died last year. Tributes also poured in from Emmerdale cast, crew and the wider soap world.

Speaking at the time, Whiston commented: "The family here at Emmerdale are deeply saddened by Shirley's passing. It is hard to imagine Emmerdale without her.

"We offer our condolences to Shirley's family and share our feeling of loss with the millions of viewers who will miss Edna enormously."

By Daniel Kilkelly, Digital Spy
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/emme...s-in-hospital/

----------

Helena8 (26-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------

